
At Tech-Free Camps, People Pay Hundreds To Unplug - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/07/05/198402213/at-tech-free-camps-people-pay-hundreds-to-unplug
======
venkasub
This trend is indeed catching up as a 'tourism' venture. The island nation of
"St Vincent and The Grenadines" offers this for quite sometime now.

Popularly known as 'de-tech or digital detox holiday'

------
LoganCale
Or you could go camping/backpacking for basically free (minus one-time gear
costs and minor fees in more developed areas).

